# SPS und Sinumerik - Zusammenspiel



## Ubg (14 Februar 2010)

Banale Frage von einem Anfänger. Bin zwar ein erfahrener SPS-Programmierer, habe aber bisher nichts mit CNC zu tun gehabt. Wozu braucht man bei einer CNC eine SPS? Hat die 840D eine eigene S7-CPU? Die CNC kann doch ein eigenes Programm hinterlegen und alle Zyklen selbst abfahren. Also: Was steuert s7 bei einer CNC 840D. Beispiel oder Erklärung wäre nett. Dank allen Helfenden. Ubg


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2010)

Ubg schrieb:


> Banale Frage von einem Anfänger. Bin zwar ein erfahrener SPS-Programmierer, habe aber bisher nichts mit CNC zu tun gehabt. Wozu braucht man bei einer CNC eine SPS? Hat die 840D eine eigene S7-CPU? Die CNC kann doch ein eigenes Programm hinterlegen und alle Zyklen selbst abfahren. Also: Was steuert s7 bei einer CNC 840D. Beispiel oder Erklärung wäre nett. Dank allen Helfenden. Ubg



Also ganz einfach:
NC fährt, die PLC steuert.

Die 840D hat eine eigene PLC die über den FB 15 realisiert wird.

So auf die Schnelle im Detail alles zu erklären, was PLC, was NC und was beide gemeinsam machen ist nicht möglich.
Da solltest du wissen wie die Werkzeugverwaltung funktioniert, was ein Asup ist und/oder ähnliches.
Dazu noch was eine MSTT ist und ...


bike


----------



## HaDi (14 Februar 2010)

Hier gibt´s ein paar PDFs, die sollten für die erste Orientierung genügen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Christian_1989 (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe die nächste Zeit ein etwas größeres Projekt am laufen... und zwar haben wir eine Rundtaktmaschine mit 3 Stationen. Station 1 ist nur eine Z-Achse, Station 2 X-Achse und Z-Achse und Station 3 auch X-Achse und Z-Achse. Und jetz meine Frage wir wollen eine Station (3) weg machen und dafür eine Pneumatische wendestation bauen, und ich musste ja jetz die Achsen irgendwie tot machen... wie kann man das machen bzw. woher weiß die PLC/NCK wie viele Achsen darn sind? Ich habe schon ein bischen Erfahrung mit PLC. Vielen dank jetz scho.

PS: Über PDFs wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Steuerung: Sinumerik 840D


----------



## Boxy (22 Februar 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe die nächste Zeit ein etwas größeres Projekt am laufen... und zwar haben wir eine Rundtaktmaschine mit 3 Stationen. Station 1 ist nur eine Z-Achse, Station 2 X-Achse und Z-Achse und Station 3 auch X-Achse und Z-Achse. Und jetz meine Frage wir wollen eine Station (3) weg machen und dafür eine Pneumatische wendestation bauen, und ich musste ja jetz die Achsen irgendwie tot machen... wie kann man das machen bzw. woher weiß die PLC/NCK wie viele Achsen darn sind? Ich habe schon ein bischen Erfahrung mit PLC. Vielen dank jetz scho.
> 
> ...



PLC ist einfach gesagt, die Hilfssteuerung der CNC.
Und nein die 840D hat keine eigene S/-CPU! Diese ist in der CNC integriert und wird nur in einem Intel Simuliert 
Der genannte FB15 ist ja nur ein Teil des Grundprogramms, welche die Kommunikation CNC <-Y PLC realisiert! Da gehören ja noch paar mehr dazu.

Ich habe da mal vor ca. 2-3 Jahren schon mal etwas mehr darüber geschrieben.

Woher die PLC weis wie viele Achsen?
Ganz einfach aus den Mada's der CNC! Die schreibt dies dann z.B. in einen DB und es wird auch pro Achse ein DB angelegt! Gleiches für die Kanäle und BAG's. Der FB15 und FC19 leben dann z.B. mit den Daten aus den DB's ...

Wie kann man Achsen ganz einfach tot machen?
Achse in den Mada's austragen oder diese als Simulationsachse konfigurieren  und nicht mehr anzeigen *ROFL*
Evtl. könnte es auch reichen die beiden Achsen nicht zu-zu-ordnen ...

Allerdings werden wohl auch Änderungen im PLC Prgramm von Nöten sein ...
Wenn man die abbaut, sollte man es schon richtig machen ...


----------



## gravieren (22 Februar 2011)

Hi


Boxy schrieb:


> Wie kann man Achsen ganz einfach tot machen?
> Achse in den Mada's austragen oder diese als Simulationsachse konfigurieren  und nicht mehr anzeigen *ROFL*


Korrekt.

Du kannst auch in der Nahtstelle die betreffenden Achsen abwählen.

Z.b. 
Du setzt das Aktive Messsystem 1 und Messsystem 2 auf 0. 
Für die erste Achse wäre das DB31.DBX1.5 und DB31.DBX1.6 auf 0 setzen.

Dann solltest du auch die Motorkabel OHNE Fehlermeldungen entfernen können.
(Das betrifft aber NICHT das entfernen der Leistungsteile)
(Die sollten schon auf dem Orginalen Platz bleiben)
(Wenn diese entfernt werden sollten sind "andere" aktivitäten notwendig)


ACHTUNG:
Bitte ziehe dir , bevor du etwas machst eine Datensicherung der NCK und PLC-Daten mit hilfe der 840D ! ! !

Somit kannst du den aktuellen Zustand wieder herstellen.


Gruß Karl


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2011)

Wurde hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42946
nicht ausreichend geantwortet?
Oder haben dir die Antworten dort nicht gepasst?

Es ist nicht ganz fair, das selbe Thema mehrmals anzufragen, denn damit beschäftigst du die die helfen wollen unnötig.


bike


----------



## Christian_1989 (22 Februar 2011)

sorry!

Danke für euchere Hilfe ich zieh mir mal von allen Sicherungen und 
versuchs einfach mal... ich hab ja ca. 1 Monat Zeit. 

nochmal danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## gravieren (22 Februar 2011)

Hi


HaDi schrieb:


> Hier gibt´s ein paar PDFs, die sollten für die erste Orientierung genügen.



Der Link geht nicht --> Was ist da los  ?


----------

